# Pavilion has no display



## realtech (Apr 12, 2004)

I would be grateful for any help I can get on this one.

There is no display on my laptop. HP Pavilion dv9000. It seems to power up and all the lights come on, but nothing shows up on the lcd.

Can you tell me what all may cause this?


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

If you shine a light on your laptop lcd with Windows running do you see anything? If not then try hooking up an external monitor and see if you can get it to display.


----------



## prose072 (Jul 16, 2007)

reboot and immediately start tapping the F8 key and see if it will boot in safe mode with networking, also if you are using vista choose fix startup repair and check if it has any known problems.

My laptop did that before and it was a hard drive problem, however you must go through the test to find out initially what it may be.

Sometimes when you power surge the laptops it shocks the drive and damages it and also screws up your OS boot-up. It could be a number of things, but start there


----------



## realtech (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner, but I had left the power chord somewhere and wasn't able to try anything.

The flash light did not reveal anything.

An external monitor worked fine and I was able to check all the settings to be sure video was still being routed to the laptop lcd.

I had no trouble getting into safe mode, but it still only displays on the external monitor.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## prose072 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry wrong post


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Sure the display's brightness hasn't somehow been set to the darkest setting using the keyboard?


----------



## realtech (Apr 12, 2004)

There doesn't appear to be anyway to manually adjust these settings as far as display.
Thanks,


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like the inverter on the lcd panel. Pretty easy fix, I have bought from these guys and they have all worked very well. LCD Parts They have instructions on how to replace the inverter.


----------



## realtech (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank you very much for that info. I will probably follow through with it, as I have another laptop with the same issue.


----------



## realtech (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually, on the second laptop, I get a partial picture. I can see the start button and when I hold the corners of the lcd and twist them a little, more of the screen is visible. The rest of the screen is blacked out with just spots in several different locations that are visible.

Could this be the back light? Or what else could cause this?


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

That sounds more like you need to replace the whole screen.


----------



## realtech (Apr 12, 2004)

I replaced the inverter, yet still no display. Anyone got another idea on this one?
Thanks.


----------



## Just_Wanna_Ride (Dec 17, 2007)

Your problem may be addressed by HP sending an email that covers you. Here is the important part:



> HP recently released a CRITICAL BIOS update, version F.3D, in
> December for certain HP Pavilion dv6000, HP Pavilion dv9000 and
> Compaq Presario V6000 series notebook PCs. HP records show that
> you have registered one of these products. If you do own one or
> ...


----------



## 2000wolf (Aug 18, 2007)

If all the suggestions don't work I think you should send the laptop to the hp, ask for help there.


----------

